# Is your HDMI output DOA?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

There are some reports around the net that the HDMI output is DOA or works for a few hours and then quits.

Is anyone experiencing that here? If so, what is the build date on your unit and place of purchase?

Just trying to build a database to see if we can narrow this down. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Mine's working fine. Since friday evening anyway. Bought at CC. Build date 02-May-04.

joe


----------



## OmarG (Apr 16, 2004)

Mine works fine with a newly arrived CC unit. Until I can get my DVI settings looking good, though, I switched to Component for the time being. Didn't have time to fiddle with it and it didn't look as nice as Component with my current settings.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

For those of us without HDMI/DVI inputs on our monitors, what's the best way to check our output? Take the unit to a retailer?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm almost tempted to hook the HDMI output to my LCD computer monitor which has a DVI input. Not sure if it will work though. I don't want to blow up my monitor.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

Excuse! What does HDMI stand for???

TKS Michael


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

cyberized said:


> Excuse! What does HDMI stand for???
> 
> TKS Michael


High-Definition Multimedia Interface


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I'm almost tempted to hook the HDMI output to my LCD computer monitor which has a DVI input. Not sure if it will work though. I don't want to blow up my monitor.


Even though my TV does not have DVI, I would like to test the output so I can know if I will have a problem when the time comes. What is the risk in connecting the HDMI-DVI cable to a standard LCD monitor?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

CAL7 said:


> Even though my TV does not have DVI, I would like to test the output so I can know if I will have a problem when the time comes. What is the risk in connecting the HDMI-DVI cable to a standard LCD monitor?


Probably none. I'm just not willing to try it until someone else does.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, since DVI isn't an option for my TV I'll never be using the HDMI port, so whether it works or not doesn't matter. I figure if I end up selling it several years from now it won't really make a difference if that works or not.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Yes!! That is exactly what happened to me. I thought it was just my experience. Bought the unit on a thursday and the Hdmi to Dvi quit working on that Sunday. Am going to take make the cable to BB today but not sure what kind of help I am going to get.
Jim



Chris Blount said:


> There are some reports around the net that the HDMI output is DOA or works for a few hours and then quits.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing that here? If so, what is the build date on your unit and place of purchase?
> 
> Just trying to build a database to see if we can narrow this down. Thanks!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My VOOM box uses HDMI/DVI and it works wonderfully. I just wish my Hitachi 60v500 has two such inputs, as my DVD player also has one, for upgrading DVD to HD-like output.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Boy! A whole lot of us are having this problem.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=173688

Not sure what to do. Got my unit at the bestbuy but now they are completely sold out so if I return it I may be without for quit awhile. The component does work for the time being.
QUESTION...I know DVI makes a difference on Plasma, Lcd and Dlp but is it better than component for a projection HD tv? I mean there are tubes in the projection and doesnt that mean there is still some analog transfer in a HD projection?



Chris Blount said:


> There are some reports around the net that the HDMI output is DOA or works for a few hours and then quits.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing that here? If so, what is the build date on your unit and place of purchase?
> 
> Just trying to build a database to see if we can narrow this down. Thanks!


----------



## OmarG (Apr 16, 2004)

dreaux said:


> Boy! A whole lot of us are having this problem.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=173688
> 
> ...


My HDMI-to-DVI works, but it goes out (goes to a static screen) after a few minutes. I got annoyed enough with that, so I switched to Component, which works great.

Picture quality on my Toshiba 50" RP was great on both. didn't notice a major difference on either one, although I'd prefer DVI because of the way I have my inputs set up (don't want to be switching component inputs to plug in other items all the time).

I'm planning on holding onto my HD-250 until the issues are resolved and then asking for an exchange. I got a protection plan through Circuit City that covers it for 3 years, including hot-swapping it out (not needing to return my unit until a replacement for it arrives at my door) if the need arises. No sense doing it now and risking getting a box with the same problem.

Edited to add -- unit works great otherwise and I've been pleased with the switch as a long-time E* customer to D*.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OmarG said:


> I'm planning on holding onto my HD-250 until the issues are resolved and then asking for an exchange. I got a protection plan through Circuit City that covers it for 3 years, including hot-swapping it out (not needing to return my unit until a replacement for it arrives at my door) if the need arises. No sense doing it now and risking getting a box with the same problem.


I agree. I also have the CC 3 year extended warranty and plan on waiting until they get situation resolved.


----------



## jcd4878 (Feb 26, 2004)

Damn. I was hoping the HD TiVo wouldn't have any deal breaker problems for me.
HDMI-DVI is a must have feature for me as I have a all digital DLP projection setup and refuse to take a huge step backwards in PQ by being forced to use the analog jacks. For all the Dish 921's faults, at least it has a rock solid DVI output. I guess I'll be waiting until this problem gets fixed. Who knows, If I stick with the 921 long enough they may even manage to get it fixed one day.


----------



## chubbya (May 6, 2004)

I have been using my HR10-250 for about 3 weeks now. I have only used the HDMI output and have nad no problems.


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

I just set up my HR10-250 (bought off the shelf at BB) and I have some static on the HDMI. This probably is a problem on my end since I have a 10m DVI cable running through the ceiling to my projector and am using a DVI coupler to connect to Direct's HDMI/DVI cable. Unfortunately with the location of my projector, it will be a major pain to switch cables for the test. Right now I am using component and the picture looks great. If I have some time later in the week I'll pull the HR10-250 out of my rack and move it closer to the projector.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

10-250. DVI input picture at 1080i is not centered, moved all the way to the left.
Talk to Direct TV technical support, but they can not do anything.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

No problems here, so far so good. Looks great.


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

when I switch to 1080i using DVI the picture gets very light and is not as good as 720p. Does anyone no why this happens?


----------



## powerplay (Jun 3, 2003)

I have had mine hooked up since last Saturday and have had no problems


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

I use the HR10-250 HDMI to connect directly to the HDMI input of my Panasonic plasma screen. The cable is a straight run with no HDMI-to-DVI conversions or any other modification. On start-up (from standby) the HR10-250 video has a pink hue, and the picture detail itself is very faint. Toggling the HR10-250 from 1080i to 480p and back to 1080i, either using the remote control or the HR10-250 front-panel controls,resolves the issue. The start-up sequence, plasma screen then HR10-250, HR10-250 then plasma screen, does not affect the problem. The problem does not occur when any other HDMI source is connected to the screen.

My first theory is that the problem my be related to how the HR10-250 copy protection views the HDMI. I seem to recall that HDMI forces the source and sink devices to validate copy-protection and establish a valid "session". Thus, turning the plasma screen off then on, corrupts the session, but the session is not terminated by the HR10-250 because it keeps the HDMI up while it is in standby. Toggling between 1080i and 480p forces the copy protection to renegotiate the session.  

My second theory is my HR10-250 is simply buggered up.


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

paul01463 said:


> I use the HR10-250 HDMI to connect directly to the HDMI input of my Panasonic plasma screen. The cable is a straight run with no HDMI-to-DVI conversions or any other modification. On start-up (from standby) the HR10-250 video has a pink hue, and the picture detail itself is very faint. Toggling the HR10-250 from 1080i to 480p and back to 1080i, either using the remote control or the HR10-250 front-panel controls,resolves the issue. The start-up sequence, plasma screen then HR10-250, HR10-250 then plasma screen, does not affect the problem. The problem does not occur when any other HDMI source is connected to the screen.
> 
> My first theory is that the problem my be related to how the HR10-250 copy protection views the HDMI. I seem to recall that HDMI forces the source and sink devices to validate copy-protection and establish a valid "session". Thus, turning the plasma screen off then on, corrupts the session, but the session is not terminated by the HR10-250 because it keeps the HDMI up while it is in standby. Toggling between 1080i and 480p forces the copy protection to renegotiate the session.
> 
> My second theory is my HR10-250 is simply buggered up.


Interesting unit behavior: If the HR10-250 is turned on (brought out of standby and into full operation) while it is recording - as indicated by the front-panel LED - then the HDMI interface functions correcty.


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

powerplay said:


> I have had mine hooked up since last Saturday and have had no problems


Powerplay,

Are you using the HDMI - HDMI cable that came packaged with the unit, or a different cable?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine was shipped from Circuit City on 6-19 -- but I don't know the build date because I returned it -- The DVI output was not working (the welcome screen would just scroll) -- I only want to use DVI so no point in keeping it.


----------



## gmviso (Jul 7, 2004)

BarneyGoogle said:


> Mine was shipped from Circuit City on 6-19 -- but I don't know the build date because I returned it -- The DVI output was not working (the welcome screen would just scroll) -- I only want to use DVI so no point in keeping it.


My HR10-250 was built Jun 19, 2004.

I ordered from CC on June 30.

Received and installed in July 7.

As of 24 hours post install, HDMI works (I use the HDMI to DVI cable to my Toshiba 57HDX82).

System works well, though I really worry about the slowness of the user interface.

My HDVR2 (upgraded to 157 hours) is way slow once I get a bunch of programs recorded.

This machine is already slow and it has 250GB to catalog.

I would like to update it by adding another 250GB but I'm worried it will be unusably slow.

-- George --


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

My Question:

Subject: DTV HR10250 Hughes DIRECTV® HD Receiver/DVR
Details: Purchased a DTV HR10250 Hughes DIRECTV® HD Receiver/DVR from 
Circuit City.
Returned it because of defective HDMI/DVI output. (Yes we went through 
all of the proper processes of elimination it was a defective unit -- 
not TV or cables.) On the DBStalk and TIVOcommunity forums it looks 
like a lot of people have been experiencing this problem -- but I can't 
find any "official" notices that DIRECTV and/or the manufacturer(s) are 
addressing the problem. Are you aware of the problem? What is your 
recommendation for those of us that want to use only DVI?


Their Answer:

Thank you for writing. The DVI/HDMI Outputs on the DVR receivers are not
active as of yet, and so therefore are not able to be used in connection
with your computer. We do not have any further information at this time 
as to when this option will be available. Please feel free to bookmark 
the News Releases section of our web site at DIRECTV.com/PR and check 
back from time to time for the latest announcements as to when this 
option may be available. 


Sincerely,

Annie
DIRECTV Customer Service


Don't ask me where the computer part came from........


----------



## Rick Sass (Jul 12, 2004)

My first unit had a June 25th build date and no DVI; 2nd unit had a April 25th build date, DVI worked but could not get past the Setup Screen -using either component, composite, DVI or SVideo. I swapped out both DVI daughter cards and Hard Drives and that did not make a difference. My 3rd unit has a build date of June 26th and that DVI so far is working just fine and this unit came from DTV. All three of these units were brand new. My 4th unit had a build date of June 25th and so far DVI is working - however this is a refurb unit from DTV, because it has a double DTV seal.

Rick


----------



## magyar01 (Aug 3, 2004)

I just got my HR10-250 and I can't get any output out of my HDMI, just my componet. Any ideas? should I try a new HDMI cable?

Thanks


----------



## Rick Sass (Jul 12, 2004)

Call D* and get a replacement. I strongly doubt it's the cable.


----------



## metpolds (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi guys, I am new to this thread in fact I am new to DBSTalk and this is my first post. I have read this thread for the last couple of weeks whilst waiting to purchase an HR10-250. At last 3 weeks ago I managed to hit CC's web site when they had one in stock and so I have now had the box 3 weeks. I was as fed up as most of you when I connected up the HDMI switched on and received garbage. My garbage consisted of a barely recognisable picture with very poor definition and all faces looking as if they had been born with massive green and purple birth marks. After hours of fiddling no improvement so I switched to component cables and at last saw the picture as it should have been. At this time I was on to D* rep activating the box and because of the troubles finished up with a 2nd stage tech who was unable to explain why it wouldn't work on HDMI. Well I have existed with component cables until last night. Whilst at work I read your thread postings and saw the comment about HDMI daughterboard so resolved to investigate. Now I am not as technically "savvy" as most of your posters so this may offend the technical purists among you. I took the lid off the box and saw the daughterboard sitting on the pcb. Now 2 points of WARNING, I am NOT advising anyone to poke around inside the box with the power on this is a quick route to a blinding flash and singed flesh as you find yourself sitting on the opposite side of the room. Nor am I suggesting you poke around inside a $1000 box and at the very least void the warranty if not short it out completely. However on with the saga.... The daughterboard in my box had play both sideways and up and down and there was a copper "strap" which appeared to hold it pressed to the pcb. I gently bent the copper strap away from the daughterboard so that it didn't press on the daughterboard then conducted a series of "wiggles" with the daughterboard and suddenly, lo and behold, the picture was brilliant. I tried all channels and previously recorded progs and it performed flawlessly. I left the top off the box for a couple of hours not wanting to disturb anything and then slid it gently back into place when I went to bed. I switched on this AM and the picture is still what it should be. My non-tech conclusion is that there is a fault in the Quality Control Inspection area of Hughes production line. The HDMI daughterboard is not sitting correctly on the pcb and is not making a proper connection hence the bad picture. I don't know if this helps anyone but at least it might give a line of attack for anyone complaining to D* or Hughes.
Peter
Sammy HLP50363W
HR10-250
Sony A/V STR-DE985
Sammy DVD HD-931
Harmony Programable Remote


----------



## canzidei (Aug 5, 2004)

metpolds said:


> I took the lid off the box and saw the daughterboard sitting on the pcb.
> 
> Great account of your adventures inside the Hughes box. Pardon my novice question, but what does "pcb" mean?


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

metpolds said:


> snip.... The daughterboard in my box had play both sideways and up and down and there was a copper "strap" which appeared to hold it pressed to the pcb. I gently bent the copper strap away from the daughterboard so that it didn't press on the daughterboard then conducted a series of "wiggles" with the daughterboard and suddenly, lo and behold, the picture was brilliant. I tried all channels and previously recorded progs and it performed flawlessly.


Hmmm - are you sure the copper strap is not part of the ground plane or shielding? If so, bending it away from the pcb would not be a good idea.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

PCB: Printed Circuit Board


----------



## metpolds (Aug 5, 2004)

canzidei said:


> metpolds said:
> 
> 
> > I took the lid off the box and saw the daughterboard sitting on the pcb.
> ...


----------



## metpolds (Aug 5, 2004)

Good point Paul - Before actually bending the copper strap/strip I examined it from all angles because the possibility of it being a grounding strip did cross my mind. It does not appear to be one and in fact the nearest I could describe it as is the retaining strap on some computer video cards which help keep the AGP cards pressed into the AGP slot. This strap/strip in the HR box is very thin and I wouldn't have thought it would have been able to exert much pressure on the daughtercard. However there you are, I don't know how long my new found HDMI picture will last but I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## canzidei (Aug 5, 2004)

I neglected to mention in my earlier post that my HDMI is DOA. The manufactured date is 7/8/04, ship date 7/26/04, and the store is Circuit City. I've had no other problems with it. I'm contemplating either: (a) returning the unit for a replacement; or (b) trying metpolds' idea.


----------



## metpolds (Aug 5, 2004)

Canzidei and anyone else interested - as promised an update on my HDMI daughterboard "jiggling". It is coming up to 6 days now since my HDMI picture was restored in all it's HD glory as a result of my poking around inside the box. During this time I have watched countless channels both HD and SD and have switched between sat and OTA reception. I have also recorded several programs daily and checked them. To date (touch wood) no problems and the pq is superb. I repeat my caveat about poking around inside boxes with the power on but that said it is a possible alternative for anyone who doesn't want to return the box and be without whilst waiting for a new one.
Sammy HLP50363W
HR10-250
Sony A/V STR-DE985
Sammy DVD HD-931
Harmony Programable Remote


----------



## louv (Aug 16, 2004)

paul01463 said:


> I use the HR10-250 HDMI to connect directly to the HDMI input of my Panasonic plasma screen. The cable is a straight run with no HDMI-to-DVI conversions or any other modification. On start-up (from standby) the HR10-250 video has a pink hue, and the picture detail itself is very faint. Toggling the HR10-250 from 1080i to 480p and back to 1080i, either using the remote control or the HR10-250 front-panel controls,resolves the issue. The start-up sequence, plasma screen then HR10-250, HR10-250 then plasma screen, does not affect the problem. The problem does not occur when any other HDMI source is connected to the screen.
> 
> My first theory is that the problem my be related to how the HR10-250 copy protection views the HDMI. I seem to recall that HDMI forces the source and sink devices to validate copy-protection and establish a valid "session". Thus, turning the plasma screen off then on, corrupts the session, but the session is not terminated by the HR10-250 because it keeps the HDMI up while it is in standby. Toggling between 1080i and 480p forces the copy protection to renegotiate the session.
> 
> My second theory is my HR10-250 is simply buggered up.


I have the same setup, and the same problem. HD-TiVO (10-250) and a Panasonic Plasma connected HDMI cable. I occasionally get the pink screen. I can "fix" it by pressing the Window button on the TiVo remote (which switches from 4:3 to Stretched 4:3 to fit 16:9)

I wonder if this is a Panasonic issue or a TiVo issue... I'll keep searching the web to find more "pink screen" people.


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

Got a pinkish background with HDMI. No problem when I switched to component cables. 

Build 15 July 04


----------



## baherrick (Sep 20, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> There are some reports around the net that the HDMI output is DOA or works for a few hours and then quits.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing that here? If so, what is the build date on your unit and place of purchase?
> 
> Just trying to build a database to see if we can narrow this down. Thanks!


I purchased my unit a couple of weeks ago but not sure of manufacture date. I just bought a Samsung 50" DLP with HDMI input and tried hooking up but TV says no signal. TV has HDMI and DVI input so I tried both cables supplied with DVR to no avail. Hooked up supplied component cables and it worked. I have DirecTv tech coming out to take a look at but since DVR is so new I don't know how much help I will get. If tech can't find problem I will probably try to return.

Just an update. Looks like my HDMI output was bad. The unit was build August 10 2004. Directv is sending me a replacement, so their service was excellent.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 11, 2004)

baherrick said:


> Just an update. Looks like my HDMI output was bad. The unit was build August 10 2004. Directv is sending me a replacement, so their service was excellent.


Same thing happened to me today. Lets hope we dont get another dud.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

For those concerned about hooking up a HDMI to DVI cable from your box to your computer LCD monitor it's perfectly fine as long as your LCD can accept a DVI-D connection.


----------



## chadman (Dec 16, 2002)

I just got my Tivo hooked up today and the HDMI port worked for about 2 hours. It then turn the screen to pinkish tint. 30 min after that it completely died. I just called DTV and they are shipping me a new one no questions asked. Kind of a bummer since its brand new, but shipping a new one with out a hassel is great. He said this is the 4th one he has had to ship with the same problem. If you do not have a TV with a DVI and or HTMI port find one. If your port is dead it should be easy to get another one.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## jtseltmann (Oct 10, 2004)

Bought my new HD10 at Sixth Avenue Electronics (local to northern NJ) and had the tech rep from DTV totally astonished that i got no picture when using either of the DVI/HDMI cables I had. I actually asked if they have been having problems with that port and he said "no". Liar! I am reading that many have had problems. I promptly returned it to the store for a swap...no questions asked. The new one is working just fine. All good!


----------



## console (Oct 30, 2004)

Received HR10-250 from American Satellite w/Oct '04 build date. HDMI to HDMI (Pio 5040) perfect. No pink screen. No problems yet except for on again/off again sluggish remote. 

Can I run HDMI out into an HDMI switcher and feed 1 HDMI signal to Pio Media Receiver and the other to an HDMI DVD recorder? Does an HDMI DVD recorder even exist?  How about a DVI-in DVD recorder? How about another Hard Drive to archive TIVO'd programs? 

Suddenly 250 GB seems small.


----------



## --Z--> (Nov 17, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> My VOOM box uses HDMI/DVI and it works wonderfully. I just wish my Hitachi 60v500 has two such inputs, as my DVD player also has one, for upgrading DVD to HD-like output.


Capmeister -

There is a solution to your problem. Check out this 2:1 HDTV HDMI switch: HDTV HDMI Switch by Gefen

Priced at $249.00, it's not cheap, but it just might be worth it.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

If you're going all out try this....

"I saw it talked about on the screen savers this week. Check it out... The Denon 5805 "

http://www.usa.denon.com/catalog/pdfs/5805 Chart.pdf

http://www.usa.denon.com/catalog/products.asp?l=1&c=2


----------



## --Z--> (Nov 17, 2004)

ocnier said:


> If you're going all out try this....
> 
> "I saw it talked about on the screen savers this week. Check it out... The Denon 5805 "


*OH.MY.GOD!!!* What a *monster* HT receiver _that_ is!!!
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

Thanks for the links, ocnier: I was wondering when we'd start to see HDMI outputs on receivers.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

--Z--> said:


> *OH.MY.GOD!!!* What a *monster* HT receiver _that_ is!!!
> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
> 
> Thanks for the links, ocnier: I was wondering when we'd start to see HDMI outputs on receivers.


Here's a better pic for ya, courtesy of DSWALLOW. This thing weighs 92lbs!!!! :gott: :blowout: :blowout:


----------



## flinflon (Nov 19, 2004)

I just lost my HDMI connection. There is a picture but looks like colour rendering is defunct. I have looked at 3 forums and this problem is pervasive. As high as 50% on one forum which is taking a poll. Does anyone from Directv or TIVO know what the root cause of this pronblem is and what they do to fix it or is a fix pending? Any suggestions?


----------



## flinflon (Nov 19, 2004)

As a follow-up I just spoke with Directv and they are sending me a new box due to HDMI failure. They asked whether I had the "e" version of the software which I do and they commented that "e" was supposed to fix the HDMI problem which, at least in my case, it did not.


----------



## flinflon (Nov 19, 2004)

The TIVO Community forum is organizing to write a letter to DIRECTV re the problems and lack of direction coming to cusomers re the HDMI/DVI failures.


----------



## HDTV (Dec 2, 2004)

Been watching the post on here... Talked to one DTV HD Specialist last night who said the "e" version was supposed to fix it. Tried this morning. Nothing out of HDMI Input. (I am connecting HDMI to HDMI on back on new SONY 50 LCD TV.) Called DTV back and they are sending me a new one... go figure..


----------



## HDTV (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok... Here is the deal. Talked to 3 other DTV Reps (What a PITA!) aka their Product Specialists: The last one recommended to me to see if I could get an exchange at Circuit City where I got it from. Talked to the manager there and he hooked me up even though I was over 60 days. The HR10-250 I returned was MFG in 7/04. The new one he gave me was MFG in 10/04. Brought the new one home plugged in the HDMI cables and all worked. HOWEVER, I immediately went to start the long process of downloading the "E" upgrade. Turned the tv off and ran some errands. Came home, turned the tv on and the screen looked horrible! It was all pinkish red. I was about ready to throw the HR10-250 out the window until I noticed the download didn't finish. SO I completed download and restarted system, and it worked. Tested turning TV off and on... no problems... So must have been DOA...


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I just got one and it was manufactured 10/04 so I am hoping the HDMI on mine works.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

So far so good with picture but I am having some issues with audio play-back on recorded HD channels.


----------



## flinflon (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is a URL in the TIVO Community forum dedicated to the HDMI failure :

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=183203

Although 2 main root cause possibilities exist ( software and hardware) the hardware seems to be more likely and it is rumoured that boxes manufactured post Nov.22/04 will no longer have the problem? However Directv CSR's still claim it is a software isssue which will be fixed...

There are several other threads in this forum ranting about the same issue


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, where do you find the manufacture time? Is it on the box, manual, unit, etc....


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Mine was born on October 2004. May be why I am having audio dropouts. $1,000.00 for a S.T.B. with these problems isn't too cool.


----------



## flinflon (Nov 19, 2004)

ocnier said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you find the manufacture time? Is it on the box, manual, unit, etc....


It is on the box on the back at the left corner.


----------



## Navyman502000 (Apr 13, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> There are some reports around the net that the HDMI output is DOA or works for a few hours and then quits.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing that here? If so, what is the build date on your unit and place of purchase?
> 
> Just trying to build a database to see if we can narrow this down. Thanks!


I just bought the unit Sunday after returning another 3 weeks ago. I returned it because when hooking it to my hi def JVC TV using the dmi-hdmi cable I got a pink screen. I then hooked up to component and it worked fine. I want the digital input though as the signal is best.

I bought the 1st unit at Compusa and 2nd at Circuit City. I don't think where it is purchased matters. The unit has a common problem. How do we fix this problem.

Dan


----------

